# rattle snakes



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

got to love the south  these damn thing scare me


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

What's he about 6 ft ??????? That's a big one anyway you look at it.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

speaking of rattlesnakes, I was daydreamin about grouse hunting today and was wondering for any of you guys that go out west hunting do you carry antivenom with you or just keep the local vets # on speed dial? I groused hunted south of Pierre last year in the grasslands and while i never saw a snake I know them bastards are out there and we usually do a substantial amount of walking miles away from the road so if the dog was bit it would take awhile to get back to the truck, just lookin ahead to this year any thoughts would be great

thanks


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Four years ago my chocolate lab was bit on her face by a rattler. Two vials of anti-venom at $550 a pop and four days of recovery cost $1600 bucks. It was a tough moment to handle. I don't regret saving her. At that moment, it is like your kid, you do what it takes as they are part of the family.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd probably do the same thing, yeah its funny how they do become like a kid especially when you have em in the house with ya


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

get your dogs vaccinated its inexpensive two injections a month apart. Your vet can get the vaccine from

http://www.redrockbiologics.com/

you can call around and find a vet thats familiar with them if you are not in a area where vets carry it

It can save you a ton of money and save your dog if bitten

vaccine should be about $30.00 each shot

after first two shots they get abooster once per year a month before the are going to be exposed to hunting in areas where there are snakes


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

+1 I get my dog her shot every year. It's only a matter of time before we run into one. It supposedly cuts the effects of a bite by over 60%.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

All three of my dogs have the shots. Best 100.00 bucks i spent .
I am from northern Wi. and my vet carries it !The bad thing about just using antivenom is that if you were to carry it with you before 
you mix it you have to keep it cold . That means it is in the truck 
on ice . If you are a mile from the truck and you have a small dog 
or old they might not make it to the truck !

Irish


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Gads that looks huge Bobm.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

gonehuntin' said:


> Gads that looks huge Bobm.


Definitely not huge by our standards but hes a good one.

Now you know why everytime on the other site we frequent that the "leave them alone they are part of nature" libs start we southerners aren't too sympathetic.

These things scare me, I've seen them about 2 feet longer and much thicker than that one.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

My yella lab got bit last week end by a copper head. She is due to have pups on the 29th. Everything is fine now but had a couple of scary hours. I feel sorry ( not really ) for any snake with fangs on my property from now on.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the upside of that is she is probably snakebroke now


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I sure hope so. The funny thing is she didn't even yelp when she got bit. My wirehair got bit 2 years ago and she never yelped either.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

When I headed out west I had two vet's on speed dial and called them ahead of time to let them know I was going to be out there. Lucky we didn't run across any snakes.

That is a dandy snake Bobm, would make great backing for a Osage selfbow


----------



## bluedog1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Carry benadryl when you hunt in snake country. Ask your vet what dose to give. It will buy you time to get to the vet.


----------

